
Third-party voters are “trading votes” with Clinton voters to defeat Trump - LinchZhang
http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2016/11/3/13478042/third-party-clinton-vote-trading
======
Sunitanaik
Trump is not defeat by clinton....

